# Craftex jointer



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone familiar with this brand of jointer? I saw a used one for sale and was wondering if would be worth it?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Craftex is a Canadian product distributed by Busy Bee Tools. It can be hit and miss with their products but they seem to be kicking things up a notch with their new CX line. I have the 8" CX08 (I think) jointer from Craftex and love it. What model are you looking at?


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

It's a B706N.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It looks alot like an older Grizzly G1182, which was a very good jointer made in Taiwan....same design was used for the Jet, GI, Sunhill, Woodtek, Bridgewood, and others. How much are they asking?


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Got them down to 300 but would have to drive an hour to get it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This model is a discontinued model. I just checked and they do still sell blades for them but who knows for how long. They sell for $25 for a set of 3. Where would you be getting this jointer from? As far as I know, they are only available in Canada. The "B" line of tools have been out of circulation for quite some time and they are on to the CT and the CX lines. They seem to be phasing out the CT lines as well and really focussing on the CX. With that being said, you can pick up a 6" CT Craftex jointer, brand new, for $459 (on sale now) and a new 6" CX line Craftex jointer for $639 (on sale now). If you are in Canada and have the little extra money, a new machine with warranty would seem the better deal. $300 seems a little steep to me for a used, discontinued Craftex jointer.
Just my opinion.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Stilts said:


> Got them down to 300 but would have to drive an hour to get it.


These things sold for the equivalent of roughly $375 USD new. So if it's $300 USD, then it's pretty steep for used IMO. Since they're so fond of it, let 'em keep it! :laughing:


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for the thoughtful responses. I'll have to do some more thinking about this one. I did ask if they'll go to 250. If they do I might go look at it. 
And yes Kenbo, I am in Canada. I live in Kitchener.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Kitchener eh? Nice town. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep. We like it. Not quite as busy as your neck of the woods.


----------

